# Anybody got a plan for doing this?



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

I need to move an 8x16 storage building back about 12 feet.
It has 2 skids running the 16' length, but I need to move it back in the 8' direction instead of going the same direction as the skids run.

The building is 2x4 frame construction with aluminum sheet siding.
Wonder what the building weighs?
Will my BX23 be able to handle pulling or pushing it the 12 feet?


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

We just did a 10' X 16' a few weeks ago.

Bought a 20' mobile home power pole for $39. cut it in half, raised one corner of the building with my little FEL, slid the pole underneath both sides...and surprisingly, it sled easily after jockeying into final position.

2 guys, 2 hours. I'm sure there are other ways to do it but this seemed the least intrusive to the lawn and surrounding flower beds.

Mark


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Get several pipes and put one in every so often and as they come out put it back in and you can roll that shed werever you want. I moved a 16x24 shed with a wrecker and poles about 100 yrds it took a while but works great just go slow and keep it on the poles dont let the skids hit the ground.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Got it done. 

Next step rerun the electric and phone lines to it.
Also need to run a gas line to it as it's never had gas to it


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

congrats LB on the successful move. What method did you use? Any action pics?

Andy


----------

